# Zander am Tag/Zander im Winter



## Criss81 (20. November 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

die Fragen gehen vorallem an die Uferangler,aber natürlich auch an wissende Bootsangler#h.

1. Ich habe bisher im Winter in der Maas nie Zander gefangen, schwimmen dort überhaupt noch welche, oder verziehen die sich komplett alle in die Seen?

2. Zander am Tag, bisher ist es mir auch vergönnt einen Zander am Tag zu erwischen. Hat wer Erfahrungen,Tricks, Tipps etc. 

3. Fangt ihr im Winter vom Ufer aus überhaupt noch Zander in den Seen?

Hecht und Barsch läuft bei mir im Winter auch ganz gut, aber Zander....ne irgendwie garnicht. 

Vielleicht hat ja wer Tipps,

Grüße
Chris


----------



## novus (20. November 2009)

*AW: Zander am Tag/Zander im Winter*

Wie du schon vermutet hast, sind die meisten Zander in den Seen. Darum sitzen die Vertikaljogis ja stundenlang  mit dem Booten über den Löchern. 

Man kann aber an den Einfahrten in die Seen auch im Winter noch Zander vom Ufer fangen. 

Natürlich können nur die Zander in Seen abwandern, die auch einen See zur Verfügung haben. Daher versuch es im Winter an Stellen, wo eben kein See  in der Nähe ist. Gerade die Kanäle sind im Winter gut.


----------



## Criss81 (20. November 2009)

*AW: Zander am Tag/Zander im Winter*

Na das hört sich schonmal gut an, wollte es mal beim Berghaven am Julianakanal versuchen.


----------



## Udo561 (20. November 2009)

*AW: Zander am Tag/Zander im Winter*

Hi Chris,
versuch es einfach überall dort wo du vermutest der Zander steht geschützt .
Einfahrten von Häfen , oder wenn erlaubt im Hafen selber.
Sehr gut eignen sich auch Bootsanleger , egal ob von Sportbooten oder von Ausflugsschiffen.
Steil abfallendende Spundwände sind auch ein sehr guter Platz.
Ich selber fange selbst mit Boot im Winter schlechter als im Sommer , meine bessten Fänge hatte ich bisher mitten im Sommer , klares Wetter und an die 30 Grad 
Gruß vom Leukermeer,
Udo


----------



## novus (20. November 2009)

*AW: Zander am Tag/Zander im Winter*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> Ich selber fange selbst mit Boot im Winter schlechter als im Sommer , meine bessten Fänge hatte ich bisher mitten im Sommer , klares Wetter und an die 30 Grad
> 
> ...




Hi Udo,

liegt daran, wie du fischst. Wenn du nur schleppst, ist natürlich der Sommer die einzige Zeit, wo die Fische dort stehen, wo du mit Wobbler und Co. hinkommst.

Jetzt fängt eigentlich die beste Zeit für Zander erst an. Gute Boote fangen am Tag pro Angler leicht 30 und mehr Fische. 

Gruß


----------



## Udo561 (20. November 2009)

*AW: Zander am Tag/Zander im Winter*

Hi,
na ja , leider wird hier bei uns an beiden Seen gebaggert und Sand an anderer Stelle aufgeschüttet , dem entsprechend sieht das Wasser aus .
Hier kann man keine 5 cm tief schauen , die Zander , überhaupt alle Fische sind abgewandert.
Da wo es früher von Zandern und Hechten gewimmelt hat ist nichts mehr zu fangen.
Ich befische dieses Gewässer schon länger als 15 Jahre und würde mal behaupten das ich jedes Loch kenne in dem Zander steht , aber nichts mehr zu fangen.
Das Echolot zeigt natürlich auch nichts mehr an , ich kann nur hoffe das die hier bis zum Frühjahr ihre Arbeiten abgeschlossen haben.
Habe mal ein Bild angehangen wie es z.Z. hier aussieht.
Gruß vom Leukermeer,
Udo
ps. leider gibt es hier im Umkreis von vielen Kilometern nur diese beiden Seen , da sieht es in und um Roermond schon anders aus


----------



## novus (20. November 2009)

*AW: Zander am Tag/Zander im Winter*

Ja, kenn das Problem. Z.Zt. ist dort nicht viel zu holen. Obwohl Zandern trübes Wasser eigentlich liegt. Ich denke, die Futterfische sind das Problem. Wenn die sich verziehen, muss der Zander hinterher.

Du könntest nach Moock ausweichen. Die Kribben dort sind verdammt gut und ein See ist ja auch da.


----------

